# Graka defekt ?



## Fomorian (3. Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe mir einen neuen Pc zusammengebaut, aus Einzelteilen.

Nun habe ich das Problem, das er keine Grafikkartentreiber installieren will.
Nach dem Starten der Treibersetups kommen Fehlermeldungen, aus denen
ich nicht schlau werde!?

Hier erstmal mein System:

CPU: P4 Prescott 3.0 Ghz
MB: Asus P4C800 E-Deluxe
Ram: Corsair 512 DDR-400 Value Select
Soundkarte: Terratec Aureon 7.1. Space
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Ati Radeon x800pro

Ich habe Win98 SE drauf und DX 9.0c.
Hier noch die 2 Fehlermeldugen die er zeigt und danach die Treibersetups beendet:

 ATI Software

Setup konnte die Installation nicht starten. (0x80040707)

und:

Unbehandelte Ausnahme

Fehlernummer 0x80040707
Beschreibung: DLL Funktionsaufruf abgestürzt:
ISLAYER.ISLIsATICard

Setup wird jetzt beendet.

Bitte helft mir weiter und könnte die Graka defekt sein!?

Gruß

Fomorian


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Windows 98 SE? Respekt...

Nein, das scheint ein Softwarefehler zu sein, sowas tritt jedenfalls nicht auf wenn die Grafikkarte defekt ist.
Hast du vielleicht aus Versehen die Treiber für XP erwischt? Evtl. versucht die Setuproutine eine DLL zu laden die in Win98 nicht enthalten ist.


----------



## Fomorian (3. Oktober 2004)

hm also auf der mitgelieferten cd von sapphire is auch nen win98 treiber dabei und außerdem habe ich dasselbe problem mit dem treiber, von der ati site. den hatte ich mir gleich noch runtergeladen. aber weiterhin das gleiche problem!?

kann das vielleicht mit dx9.0c zusammenhängen oder ist es doch nen hardware fehler ?

habe eben die karte nochmal rein und rausgebaut aber immernoch das problem 

need immernoch help..

Fomo


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Vielleicht mal ein älteres DirectX, 9.0c ist doch ne Beta oder?


----------



## JoKne (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde dir ja eher mal zu einem neuen OS raten.
Hast zwar nen ordentlichen PC, aber mit dem OS bringt dir das 
auch nicht viel ;-)


----------



## Fomorian (4. Oktober 2004)

hmm ...naja 

es kann ja net siendas man bei ner neuen graka das Os wechseln muss. ich habe auch kein win xp da nur halt 98 SE. und auf der treiber cd von sapphire sind ja auch win98 treiber drauf und auch auf der ati.com seite gibt es offizielle graka treiber für 98.

also wieso sollte ich mein OS wechseln? klar is XP besser nur man muss es haben um es benutzen zu können. außerdem warum sollte die graka net unter win 98 laufen !? wird ja nirgendwo erwähnt das es da probleme gibt ... ergo muss es nen Hardware fehler sein, dnen ic hhabe mittlerweile, die karte nochmal neu eingebaut, mir den offiziellen treiber von ati.com gesaugt und nach all diesen maßnahmen tritt der selbe fehler auf , wie oben beschrieben..

fazit graka hat nen ding am laufen !?

gruß Fomo

P.S. ich liebe selbstdiagnosen, aber wer trotzdem noch nen guten tipp hat bitte immer her damit !


----------



## alois (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab mal gegooglet und das hier gefunden: http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q108167


----------



## Fomorian (4. Oktober 2004)

@ alois

boaaaaah das is ja mal nen supi post  =)
na das hilft 100% weiter hoffe ich, nur wird meine graka morgen auf jeden fall umgetauscht, sie hatte auch ien paar kratzer und sah aus wie schon mal benutzt bzw war die packung wohl schon mal offen!?

und woher kommt dieser fehler nun ist sowas normal!? es war ja so das ich vorher nie in der registry rumgespielt habe!? habe win98 se neu raufgemacht und gleic hdie graka installlieren wollen !? echt komisc hwie es da gleich zu solch registry konflikten kommen kanne !?

aber auf jeden fall ein RIEEEEESEEN dankeschön, dafür und falls ic hmorgen ne neue graka bekomme und der selbe fehler ist habe ichja zumindest mal ne lösung .

also danke danke danke und scheenen abend noch *freu*

Fomo


----------



## alois (4. Oktober 2004)

Kein Thema, dazu ist ein Forum da.

Evtl. hat Win98 beim Setup schon einen Treiber installiert und dies gab einen Fehler mit dem Neuen?! Keine Ahnung, ich hoffe jedenfalls der Tip hilft. Viel Spass mit deinem Hammer-System


----------

